# IBS-C and trapped wind



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Do IBS-C and trapped wind usually go hand in hand? I have been trying the FODMAP diet to reduce urgency and amount and it seems to have catapulted me in the opposite direction.I've always given fiber a wide berth but I'm guessing I may need to increase my fiber intake or reintroduce something I've cut out since starting FODMAP to get to a 'happy' medium?


----------



## ClaireGuest17 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Hello,Yes trapped wind does go hand in hand with IBS-C, it's tricky to deal with but hopefully once you have narrowed down what you can't eat with the FODMAP diet things hopefully should get easier. I would also imagine that the trapped wind and the changes in your bowel movements could be because of the FODMAP diet you are on, it's just your body's way of dealing with the changes to your diet but once you have been on it for a while it should then calm down







hope this helped, feel free to message me on here if you need any other advice.*


----------

